# Builder's Roofing now? Growing trend?



## ronbryanroofing (Mar 25, 2009)

Last fall I bid on this 90 square re-roof for a Project Management Company that I do a ton of work for. I got it, however I could not fit it in my schedule and put it off to this Spring. They couldn't wait so they did went through a local home builder. 

Property Manager called me this A.M. explaining the Contractor did something wrong causing a untraceable leak but he has been back up "fixing" the leak but to no avail and instructed PM to hire a different roofer and send bill to him.

I have my reservations and I wonder how you would handle this situation:

A. This roof is on a very busy, possibly the busiest street in town. 

B. Locals/Everyday commuters could not have missed this project going on last fall ( and by the way it took 3 weeks start to finish).

C. Contractor has red work trucks, as do I, difference is mine are lettered!

Who wouldn't drive by, see work going on a already new roof that they watched drag on for weeks just last fall and not help but notice my truck lettering that I paid extra so people would see it!


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Just be vocal about why you are there. Pass out many cards. Tell passerby you are fixing a new roof done by others and this is what they have to watch out for!


----------



## ronbryanroofing (Mar 25, 2009)

Mud season is almost over and I am trading for a new F350, I think I should slide in there and fix the issue before I letter it up... My worry lies more in those stopped at the light peering up, the ones I won't be able to be vocal with. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

You could just rent a truck for the day/week as your not picking up the bill, just add it in to your costs.
Hope this helps
Dave


----------



## shanemcguire1 (Apr 1, 2009)

What is the best shingle to use when reproofing a house?


----------



## T-LOCK (Apr 1, 2009)

shanemcguire1 said:


> What is the best shingle to use when reproofing a house?


I would use an impact resistant shingle. Certainteed tri lams. or Malarkey
legacy if they are availible in your area.:thumbup:


----------



## shanemcguire1 (Apr 1, 2009)

T-LOCK said:


> I would use an impact resistant shingle. Certainteed tri lams. or Malarkey
> legacy if they are availible in your area.:thumbup:


Thank you very much for your suggestion.


----------



## shanemcguire1 (Apr 1, 2009)

Friends,

As I am search on Google for Roof Repair, I find out a company who provide roof repair, roof maintenance and roof cleaning services for commercial, industrial and residential in Kansan City.


----------

